# Long gone but still missed



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

What a sad story. It hurts so much to lose them, especially when they are young. At least he didn't suffer, and I'm sure his short life was wonderful.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh my - An Alsvid video. Trying to make me cry, aren't ya? What a beautiful boy. I guess someone had bigger plans for him, but knowing that doesn't make it easier.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, Golden Horse, what a sweet tribute to a lovely boy.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Awe... Thats so sad. When any of my pets die its like... a piece of my heart always leaves with each one and they are never ever NEVER forgot. He was beautiful though  His life must must of precious, the little he had of it.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

awe...  I know how it hurts. I had to euthanize my guinea pig on Tuesday. I had had her for 6 years and I knew she was getting old, but she was always really healthy despite a small case of diabetes. It broke my heart to put her down because she was so lively and happy. She was just starting to enjoy the spring grass and then we saw she had ringworm, and her teeth were suddenly chipped. I had hoped I would find her one morning, gone in her sleep or something, like Alsvid. He just peacefully went as he lay in the sun, which is a beautiful way to go. It's better then realizing they are sick and having to put them down.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a sad story but a lovely video. Perhaps you should shoot Lilruffian a shot of the baby, she is looking for foals to paint.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

So SAD!!! I'll bet mama had a hard time, too. It breaks my heart, and of course I cried watching your video. Funny isn't it; sometimes the things we dont want turn out to be the best things in life!! He was truly beautiful!! I guess he had pneumonia? Tragic. He sure seemed to have quite a personality. Sorry for your loss.


----------

